# VOX Hardware vs Bolt?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

So I know the new VOX Mini has 4k and is therefore and improvement over the last mini... I also know they updated the OS and added a VOX remote... but does anyone know if the old Bolt and new Bolt VOX are in any way different, in terms of hardware on the box?

Seems likely they will eventually update the UI on the old Bolt to match the VOX, then throw in a $40 VOX remote, and they will be virtuall identical?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

you can update the boxes now if you want. but I wouldn't. I upgraded my Bolt and after 2 hours it rebooted now 4 flashing lights on front.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

ajwees41 said:


> you can update the boxes now if you want. but I wouldn't. I upgraded my Bolt and after 2 hours it rebooted now 4 flashing lights on front.


While you had an issue I dont think its universal. I have been on Hydra for 6+ hours now with no issues and I have been working it a lot more than usual finding the new or moved features


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

There is no difference in the old Bolt & Bolt+ hardware versus the new Bolt VOX & Bolt 3TB VOX. By buying a new VOX remote and upgrading to the new Hydra UI an older Bolt will be the same as the newer ones except for color, white has been dropped all the new VOX ones are black.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> you can update the boxes now if you want. but I wouldn't. I upgraded my Bolt and after 2 hours it rebooted now 4 flashing lights on front.


Curious which hard drive you have?

Scott


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Curious which hard drive you have?
> 
> Scott


it's the stockm drive the 1000GB


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> There is no difference in the old Bolt & Bolt+ hardware versus the new Bolt VOX & Bolt 3TB VOX.


Has this been confirmed, or is it speculation?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

SullyND said:


> Has this been confirmed, or is it speculation?


Confirmed by TiVo_Ted the TiVo rep posting here now and also noted by Weaknees in an add they sent me.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> you can update the boxes now if you want. but I wouldn't. I upgraded my Bolt and after 2 hours it rebooted now 4 flashing lights on front.


I was a little apprehensive about updating to Hydra on the first day but took the leap with my Bolt and the entire process was quick and painless. I have found the learning curve was very easy and after a few hours and going through the settings and trying everything including a couple of apps I am very glad I did it and so far have no problems and no regrets.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> you can update the boxes now if you want. but I wouldn't. I upgraded my Bolt and after 2 hours it rebooted now 4 flashing lights on front.


I upgraded one Bolt with a 4TB drive, two Bolts with 500GB drives, a Roamio Basic with a 3TB drive, and one Gen 1 Mini. All were upgraded to Hydra today with zero issues. And all have worked well in my testing today.

Of course there were some bugs I ran into today. But nothing that I would consider show stoppers.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Bear in mind that you will lose PC-->Tivo transfers with the new interface. (Hydra). i.e. PyTivo and Tivo desktop will not work to transfer shows to your tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I upgraded one Bolt with a 4TB drive, two Bolts with 500GB drives, a Roamio Basic with a 3TB drive, and one Gen 1 Mini. All were upgraded to Hydra today with zero issues. And all have worked well in my testing today.
> 
> Of course there were some bugs I ran into today. But nothing that I would consider show stoppers.


Busy boy!


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I upgraded one Bolt with a 4TB drive, two Bolts with 500GB drives, a Roamio Basic with a 3TB drive, and one Gen 1 Mini. All were upgraded to Hydra today with zero issues. And all have worked well in my testing today.
> 
> Of course there were some bugs I ran into today. But nothing that I would consider show stoppers.


Do you know if you can revert to the standard GUI if you have issues with Hydra or is it a one way trip? I'm tempted but only have one Tivo (Bolt).

Paul


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

pgoelz said:


> Do you know if you can revert to the standard GUI if you have issues with Hydra or is it a one way trip? I'm tempted but only have one Tivo (Bolt).
> 
> Paul


You can go back but it will wipe everything - all recordings, all 1passes, all preferences. It will be like a new box


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

pgoelz said:


> Do you know if you can revert to the standard GUI if you have issues with Hydra or is it a one way trip? I'm tempted but only have one Tivo (Bolt).


Perhaps at some point. Downgrading is an unfulfilled promise right now.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

longrider said:


> You can go back but it will wipe everything - all recordings, all 1passes, all preferences. It will be like a new box


A related question.... I would imagine I could just drop a new HD into the Bolt and use that to try out Hydra. But the question is... if I then put the original HD back in, will it see it as new and wipe it, or will it just boot up with all recordings intact?

I do have an inactive Roamio.... might be safer to re-activate it for a month and use it as a test bed.

Paul


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pgoelz said:


> A related question.... I would imagine I could just drop a new HD into the Bolt and use that to try out Hydra. But the question is... if I then put the original HD back in, will it see it as new and wipe it, or will it just boot up with all recordings intact?
> 
> I do have an inactive Roamio.... might be safer to re-activate it for a month and use it as a test bed.


Others that have tried to reinstall an older/original hard drive in a Bolt have reported that it gets wiped.

The Roamio sounds like a good plan. 

Scott


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

pgoelz said:


> I do have an inactive *Roamio*.... might be safer to re-activate it for a month and use it as a test bed.
> 
> Paul


If I buy a Bolt, I'm going to use my *lifetimed Roamio* for storage. 3TB drive is almost half filled, so no need to add a bigger drive now.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Others that have tried to reinstall an older/original hard drive in a Bolt have reported that it gets wiped.
> 
> The Roamio sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Scott


A good plan indeed. I reactivated it today ($6.95/mo) and installed Hydra. A VERY mixed bag indeed. I do indeed miss the two column channel guide. Why in the world did they not make the new grid.... a potential deal breaker.... an OPTIONAL SETTING? Overall, the new interface just looks and feels.... disorganized and klunky. The Roamio is not currently in use.... I'm glad I didn't put Hydra on my Bolt. I guess this isn't really a beta either... it is shipping on the new Tivo Vox?

Paul


----------



## Jrexi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry if this is a noob question, but how do you update your Bolt right now? I did the priority update request through the tivo website yesterday and still have nothing pushed to my box. Is that the process or is there something more immediate?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jrexi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question, but how do you update your Bolt right now? I did the priority update request through the tivo website yesterday and still have nothing pushed to my box. Is that the process or is there something more immediate?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Go to the network settings and manually connect to the TiVo servers. Once it downloads the update it will say pending restart and you just need to restart for the update to be applied. If you don't manually connect to the servers, it can take up to 48hrs for the update to be applied with normal daily TiVo connections.


----------



## SOUTHDAYTONA DON (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the HYDRA upgrade and a VOX remote on my ROAMIO for the last few weeks. Works great and as advertised but did take some experimenting to learn the functions. Now I got a Thanksgiving promotion for just two days. They are offering a NEW BOLT with a VOX remote. If this is functionally & technically equal to the new product, BOLT VOX, then I will purchase as the monthly programming fee is $10 per month / $100 per year. Can this be confirmed by this TED TIVO REP or someone else?


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

I bought the Bolt w/500 and LT service. I called CS to ask if it is all ready activated (yes). I was told that after installation, the remote would pair automatically and the VOX software would download upon the first time the 'Voice' button is pressed. I was also passed on to tech support to confirm I was approved for the VOX update.
Do I need both Bolts to be online to transfer programs, passes ? Do I need a 2nd cable card ??


----------

